# finly snowing in mn



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

were supose to finly get 1-3" today and another round 3" fri. i can actuly plow snow this week with my wheeler insted of looking at the tar and dirt.... there money laying on the ground now insted of dirt..... lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

get pics... I havent gotten snow in so long I forgot what it looks like.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

We got a dusting (If you wanna call it that) last night. They are calling for something Friday night into Saturday. So hopefully it will be plowable.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well i spent about 6 hrs plowing snow yesterday. and put on 70miles driveing to them. think we got like 3"s. were supose to get more on fri or so. i hope so.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

oh i added some before and after pics of the homes i plow at.... i have to take pics anyways to get paid for it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

cool pics, I am glad to hear you guys are getting snow in the friday to saturday storm. I am not getting anything. I might consider going and working for someone plowing soon lol.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

more snow is comeing. iv been having a fun time trying to catch up the last 3days. i had 14 places to plow. and i just added 3 more. i had them all done on tuesday. then it snowed again so i had to do it all over again on thursday fri and part of sat. but iv been busy with that, heling a guy paint his plow so he can use it, and people must know im busy as ebay has been busy the last few days. so im 6 houses behind. i was hopeing to finish the last 6 places this morn. but it started snowing last night. so when it stops i get to start at house #1 probly monday night or tuesday. im not complaining about it. as i may as well take the work while i can while the going is good. so sunday looks to be my day off. (today)

its feast or famine i quess......


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

here are some of the homes i do. before and after pics.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks like that last one took 36 min. That sound right


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pics. Glad you got some snow.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

it all depends on how much snow i have to move that the city plow guys stacked up in front of the driveway its just more i have to move then. i also shovel the walkway up to the front door. plus a little bit of clean up it it leaves rows. i also have been trying to push it back more after im done since i dont know how much were gona get.........


----------

